# Police Officer Jason Schneider



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Jason Schneider*

Baltimore County Police Department, Maryland

End of Watch: Wednesday, August 28, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 36
*Tour:* 13 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/28/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Officer Jason Schneider was shot and killed while serving a search warrant at a home in Catonsville at about 5:00 a.m. Officer Schneider was part of the tactical team that had entered the house in search of a subject wanted in relation to a previous shooting. While the team searched room-to-room, the subject opened fire and shot Officer Schneider several times.

Despite being mortally wounded, Officer Schneider returned fire and critically injured the subject.

Officer Schneider had served with the department for 13 years and is survived by his wife and two children.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Baltimore County Police Department
700 East Joppa Road
Towson, MD 21286

Phone: (410) 887-2214

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21821-police-officer-jason-schneider#ixzz2dIEF7cbk


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Schneider


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

RIP Officer


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

RIP officer. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

